# how to



## 96305 (Sep 16, 2005)

hi , i have recently bought a hymer 544 ,what i need to know is how to use the air system , well to narrow it down i know how to let the air out how do i put the pressure up again , there is two valves at the side of the drivers seat a left and right this also contains the two gauges so can any one help please thanks


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Smokie,

I presume we are talking here about an air-ride system.

If so the pressure depends on the ride you prefer, e.g. soft,firm or hard and the degree of loading.

You can increase the pressure by using a small car tyre type pump, I would suggest starting with about 60 psi. You can then by trial and error find the best pressure.

Best of luck.


----------



## 96305 (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks ,bought a foot pump and i am now sorted


----------

